# equipo sony se corta sonido



## miguelherrero (Jul 14, 2012)

Hola gente, tengo un sony viejito modelo lbt-v302 y el problema que estoy teniendo es que a bajo volumen anda bien, pero cuando aumento el volumen entra en funcionamiento una proteccion que tiene al lado de la parte amplificadora, el equipo tira parlantes de 6 a 16 omhs, probe con uno de 8 y con otro de 6 pero siempre lo mismo, al aumentar el volumen se entrecorta el audio con un sonido tac, tac, tac como si la proteccion se activara constantemente, espero sus respuestas, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2012)

Exactamente eso parece estar pasando..


Si no revisaste el circuito, y si no nos subis fotos, no podemos saber por qué se activa la protección..

Muchas veces se activa por sobrecalentamiento...otras por cortocircuito a la salida...

Fijate si alguna de estas cosas t pasa y vemos.


----------



## miguelherrero (Jul 14, 2012)

aca te subo unas fotos de como es el equipo pero mucho no se por donde emprezar a revisar, si me podes decir arranco a mirarlo, creo que las salidas no estan jodidas porque a volumen bajo anda, pero cuando subo el volumen ahi se empieza como a cortar


Nota del Moderador: Fotos retiradas a pedido del autor de las fotos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2012)

Por lo que veo a esta hora de la noche y todo jeje, que el equipo esta muy bien cuidado y no parece tener ninguna pista cortada o capacitor explotado o resistencia quemada..

Por ende y si lo que se activa es ese rele negro al lado del disipador de calor...te diría:

Proba cambiando el rele....primero...

Peor no debe ser eso...en segundo lugar, fijate si los otros 2 "integrados" en el disipador y tiranos lo que digan...sobretodo es interesante si alguno de esos es un sensor de tempratura tipo LM35 o algo así....por eso escribinos que dicen esos dos integraditos mas chicos puestos en el disipador..


despues vemos como seguir.


----------



## miguelherrero (Jul 15, 2012)

Gracias por tu aporte, mira aca te paso unas fotos de los sensores que me pediste para que veas sus inscripciones, tambien desarme el rele y lo deje puesto para ver su funcionamiento, cuando el equipo esta apagado en las fotos se ven las dos patitas alejadas de las otras dos y cuando doy la orden de encender tarda como si algo se cargara y se pegan y comienza a dar sonido.Cuando esta en funcionamiento las patitas estan pegadas y cuando subo el volumen empiezan a soltarse y conectarse de nuevo, espero te sirva de algo esto asi puedas ayudarme a solucionar el problema desde ya esta de mas decirte gracias.


----------

